

Huginn can now run for free on Heroku - tectonic
https://github.com/cantino/huginn/wiki/Run-Huginn-for-free-on-Heroku

======
_delirium
Useful background (not about the Heroku part):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7585605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7585605)

------
tectonic
Another recent addition to Huginn are Scenarios, which are sets of connected
Agents that can be imported and exported for sharing. When imported from
another Huginn instance, they act like a subscription, pulling in any
differences when you update them.

